# Sicherheitsschalter befestigen



## stevenn (29 April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bitte nicht im vornherein verurteilen, ich hab da ein Problem.

Wir haben einen Prüfstand, der hat eine Brandschutztür. Normalerweise bringe ich dann an die Tür (trennende Schutzeinrichtung) einen Sicherheitssensor/ Sicherheitsschalter an um die Position der Tür zu überwachen, oder zuzuhalten nach DIN EN ISO 14119. Nun sagt der Hersteller der Brandschutztür, das keine Löcher in seine Tür gebohrt werden dürfen. Wie bringe ich nun einen Pilz PSENcode, ABB Eden, Euchner CET (und wie sie auch alle heißen) an?
Der Vorschlag vom Kunden war, diesen anzukleben. Jetzt steht in der BA des Sensors, " nur mit M4 Schrauben befestigen". Also geht nicht. 
Ein weiterer Vorschlag war, den Schalter auf eine Platte schrauben und diese Platte dann an die Tür kleben.   ich habe keine Ahnung was das dann für ein Kleber ist, geht so etwas? Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen/ Lösungen im Bezug auf Brandschutztüren und Sicherheitsschaltern? Wie ist das wegen Manipulation zu betrachten?
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn, wenn der Brandschutztüren ein "anschrauben" wirklich nicht erlaubt? Was wiegt mehr, Brandschutztür/ Personensicherheit(MRL)? Oder ist die Lösung einen Brandschutztürhersteller zu finden, der es erlaubt Löcher zu bohren?
Ich bin doch bestimmt nicht der erste, der Sicherheitsschalter an eine Brandschutztür anbringen muss.
Danke schon einmal.


----------



## Fabpicard (29 April 2016)

Bei jeder Brandschutztür können Ab Werk passende und zugelassene Befestigungen angebracht werden.
Wo die sitzen und wie die aussehen, muss man natürlich vorher mit dem Hersteller abstimmen 

Wenn der Hersteller das nicht kann/will, würd ich einen suchen, der dazu in der Lage ist... Ist nämlich Standard in dem Bereich.
(Oft wird eine Platte angeschweißt, das darf/kann aber nur der Hersteller eben Bevor er die Sandwitchplatten zusammen pappt)

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Safety (29 April 2016)

Da es Dir um eine Verriegelungseinrichtung ohne Zuhaltung z.B. PSENcode geht und der Empfänger so montiert werden kann das ein abfallen des Betätigers nicht zu einem Sicherheitsproblem führen kann würde ich eine Kunststoffplatte nehmen die eine entsprechende Dicke aufweist und in diese dann Gewinde schneiden. Daran dann den Betätiger befestigen und das Ganze mit einem geeigneten Kleber an der Tür befestigen. Es gibt keinerlei mechanische Belastung zwischen Empfänger und Betätiger, was soll also passieren.


----------



## sprinter (30 April 2016)

Wie wäre es einen Gewinde Bolzen anzubringen.

Gruß Sprinter


----------



## Blockmove (30 April 2016)

Also man kann aus jedem Sicherheitsthema ein Drama machen 

Natürlich dürfen Brandschutztüren nicht verändert werden.
Aber 2 M4 - Schrauben beeinflussen die Brandschutzwirkung wohl kaum.

Und wenn das eben nicht gefällt, dann Betätiger auf eine Platte und Kleben.
Von 3M gibt es x verschiedene doppelseitige Klebebänder
http://kleben.3mdeutschland.de/produktkatalog/doppelseitige-klebebaender.html
Damit halten Flugzeug und Autoteile zusammen. Such dir das passende aus 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (30 April 2016)

Ich kenne es aus der Alarmtechnik noch von früher. Bei fast allen Herstellern gab es damals Freigabelisten wo Löcher gemacht werden dürfen und wie viele wie groß. 
Um bspw einen Magneten für einen Reedschalter zu befestigen. Habe viele Brandschutz Menschen erlebt die mir dann an die Karre pin*** wollten. Das wäre nicht erlaubt. Aber der Hersteller gibt das frei und die kennen nur.. das darf man nicht ! Also ist die Frage wer das nicht möchte mit der Bestigung.


----------



## stevenn (2 Mai 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also man kann aus jedem Sicherheitsthema ein Drama machen


ich will ja Löcher rein machen, aber der Betreiber nicht.
ich stell die Frage (vereinfacht) mal im Pilz-Forum, mal gucken was die sagen.

Also zusammenfassend: 
Erste Version: Der Betreiber soll auf den Brandschutztürenhersteller zugehen und sich die Erlaubnis, Löcher zu bohren, holen?
Zweite Version: Kleben/Schweißen. Also ist aus eurer Sicht kleben erlaubt? Auch im Hinblick auf Manipulation?


----------



## MasterOhh (2 Mai 2016)

Wenn du vernünftigen Kleber verwendest und die Klebeflächen ordnungsgemäß preparierst, ist so eine Verbindung kaum noch zerstörungsfrei zu lösen.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Mai 2016)

Schweißen ist nicht zu empfehlen.
Kleben ist problemlos. Wenn du kontaktlose Betätiger (RFID) verwendest ist die Sache manipulationssicher


----------



## stevenn (2 Mai 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schweißen ist nicht zu empfehlen.
> Kleben ist problemlos. Wenn du kontaktlose Betätiger (RFID) verwendest ist die Sache manipulationssicher


naja wenn der Kleber nicht mehr vernünftig hält, dann klebe ich den kontaktlosen Betätiger mit Klebeband direkt an das Gegenstück, ohne dass die Tür involviert ist.
ich mache es dem Betreiber halt einfacher zu manipulieren, falls die Klebeverbindung nachgelassen hat.
aber ok, vielleicht geht das zu weit.


----------



## Safety (2 Mai 2016)

Hallo, ich fasse mal zusammen wie ich die Situation bisher verstanden habe.


Du kannst, warum auch immer, keinen Betätiger mit Schrauben oder ähnlichem an der Tür befestigen.
Kleben ist eine alternative, es bleibt aber ein Restrisiko.
Weitere Alternativen, wären eine Verriegelungseinrichtung welche Metall erkennt und einen besseren Manipulationsschutz bietet. Das geht aber nur, wenn Du den Sensor so anbringen kannst das auch genügen Metall zum Erkennen vorhanden ist.
Ein Hersteller der was zur Manipulation bei Induktiven Sicherheitsschaltern aussagt ist IFM, suche da mal.
Wenn das alles nicht geht und es keine Möglichkeit gibt was anzuschrauben, dann bleit nur noch Kleben oder eine Platte die aufgeschweißt wird. Dann hast Du ein Restrisiko.


----------



## stevenn (2 Mai 2016)

erstmal danke an alle die sich beteiligen.


Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, ich fasse mal zusammen wie ich die Situation bisher verstanden habe.
> 
> 
> Du kannst, warum auch immer, keinen Betätiger mit Schrauben oder ähnlichem an der Tür befestigen.
> ...


Wenn wirklich nicht angeschraubt werden darf, wird es wahrscheinlich darauf hinauslaufen, das man kleben muss. 
Wobei mir noch eine Schleuse (zusätzliche Kammer) einfallen würde, aber das wird der Kunde auf gar keinen Fall wollen 
Aus der Forumserfahrung heraus, hätte ich mit mehr Gegenwind gegen "das Kleben" gerechnet, aber ich bin ja froh darum, das es nicht so ist.


----------



## Safety (2 Mai 2016)

Ich glaube mit dem IFM Sensor gibt es noch eine Alternative.
Die geben Dir bei entsprechendem Nachfassen auch ein TÜV Zertifikat.
Da brauchts Du an der Tür nichts machen, eventuell ein Stück Metall aufkleben.


----------



## stevenn (2 Mai 2016)

Safety schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit dem IFM Sensor gibt es noch eine Alternative.
> Die geben Dir bei entsprechendem Nachfassen auch ein TÜV Zertifikat.
> Da brauchts Du an der Tür nichts machen, eventuell ein Stück Metall aufkleben.



Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal nachfragen, obs dann dafür auch einen PL gibt. Danke.


----------



## Safety (2 Mai 2016)

Die Dinger kann man bis PLe einsetzen und es gibt eine Aussage zur Manipulation, da die nur in einem definierten Erfassungsbereich funktionieren.
Also was willst Du mehr?


----------



## stevenn (2 Mai 2016)

klingt gut, hab noch nicht nachgesehen.werde ich bei Gelegenheit dann mal machen. aber merci für den Hinweis


----------



## Blockmove (2 Mai 2016)

Safety schrieb:


> Die Dinger kann man bis PLe einsetzen und es gibt eine Aussage zur Manipulation, da die nur in einem definierten Erfassungsbereich funktionieren.
> Also was willst Du mehr?



Wir haben die sicheren Inis in M12 und M18 im Einsatz. Als manipulationssicher würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen. Du musst einen Mindestabstand einhalten und das wars.
Also eine Lage Tesaband unter den Cent und der Ini ist zufrieden.
Wenn es wirklich um Personenschutz (Schutztüren, Verriegelungen, Klappen, ...) geht, setze ich die Teile nicht ein.
Ich nutze sie maximal zur sicheren Stellungsüberwachung von Anlagenteilen.
Ich weiß, die Teile haben alle notwendigen Bescheinigungen, aber ich mag sie trotzdem nicht 


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Mai 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir haben die sicheren Inis in M12 und M18 im Einsatz. Als manipulationssicher würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen. Du musst einen Mindestabstand einhalten und das wars.
> Also eine Lage Tesaband unter den Cent und der Ini ist zufrieden.
> Wenn es wirklich um Personenschutz (Schutztüren, Verriegelungen, Klappen, ...) geht, setze ich die Teile nicht ein.
> Ich nutze sie maximal zur sicheren Stellungsüberwachung von Anlagenteilen.
> ...



Da kann man vlt zwei INIs nutzen und Antivalent verschalten,
dann wird das Manipulieren schwerer.


----------



## Safety (2 Mai 2016)

Hallo Dieter,
ich empfehle die an verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen auch nicht, bin da vollkommen Deiner Meinung.
Das hier ist ein Sonderfall.
Ich lese nur geht nicht, geht nicht. Also muss man eine Lösung suchen die soweit wie möglich den Stand der Technik erfüllt.
Ob überhaupt einen Anreiz zum Umgehen von Schutzeinrichtungen gibt muss man erstmal feststellen und dann entscheiden was zu tun ist. Anhang H der DIN EN ISO 14119.
Also wenn es nichts Anderes gibt, ist das ein Lösungsansatz.


----------



## M-Ott (3 Mai 2016)

An einer Tür müsste es doch eigentlich möglich sein, den Sicherheitsschalter mit Betätiger manipulationssicher zu befestigen. Man befestigt den Sicherheitsschalter einfach manipulationssicher so dicht an der Türkante, dass ein mit Klebestreifen am Sicherheitsschalter befestigter Betätiger beim Öffnen der Tür zwangsläufig von der Türkante abgerissen würde. Wie der Betätiger selbst befestigt wird, ist dann an und für sich egal.


----------

